# Axis & Captured Aircraft



## Wildr1 (Apr 19, 2018)

From my collection that seems to have a golden era slant to it , I have various aircraft photos that do not relate to each other. I would have to have more knowledge on the types and have not spent the time... so here goes.

Interesting cammo on this 88






a captured 88




Captured Wellington




Captured Bloch




Captured 190

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 19, 2018)




----------



## Wildr1 (Apr 19, 2018)

Messerschmitt Me 323








HS-126 Condor Legion Spanish civil war, interestingly this a/c fuselage number 19+7 is not listed as having been in Spain according to the Luftwaffe Experten Message Board when I posted there several years ago. Looks like camera gear in the rear cockpit. Not much activity on this forum.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 19, 2018)




----------



## Wildr1 (Apr 20, 2018)

FW-56





FW-190A








ME-109

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 20, 2018)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 20, 2018)

I could die a happy man after going through your photo archives, another great thread.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 23, 2018)

Good shots!


----------



## Wildr1 (Apr 23, 2018)

HE-274




SNCase Flettner Fa-223




He-70

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Apr 23, 2018)

Hope you have more of these. Always good to see photos of captured aircraft.


----------



## Bernhart (Apr 24, 2018)

Wildr1 said:


> Messerschmitt Me 323
> View attachment 490397
> View attachment 490398
> 
> ...

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bernhart (Apr 24, 2018)

Built one like that


----------



## Wizzo (Apr 26, 2018)

Wildr1 said:


> From my collection that seems to have a golden era slant to it , I have various aircraft photos that do not relate to each other. I would have to have more knowledge on the types and have not spent the time... so here goes.
> 
> Interesting cammo on this 88
> View attachment 490388
> ...


The captured Ju 88 is a D-1 currently housed at the National Museum of the USAF. It is in Romanian markings although the number on the tail is incorrect among other things.


----------



## Wizzo (Apr 26, 2018)

Also the props are not original.

Chuck


----------



## Wildr1 (Apr 26, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Apr 26, 2018)

Wizzo said:


> The captured Ju 88 is a D-1 currently housed at the National Museum of the USAF. It is in Romanian markings although the number on the tail is incorrect among other things.





Wizzo said:


> Also the props are not original.
> 
> Chuck


The important thing is that it is at least preserved.


----------



## mikemike (Apr 27, 2018)

Wildr1 said:


> From my collection that seems to have a golden era slant to it , I have various aircraft photos that do not relate to each other. I would have to have more knowledge on the types and have not spent the time... so here goes.
> 
> Interesting cammo on this 88
> View attachment 490388



Here is what I found about this photo in Key Publishing's "Combat Machines: Junkers Ju88":

"The long fairing along the starboard forward fuselage side identifies this aircraft as a Ju88A-17 torpedo bomber. It probably belonged to KG77 as the location is thought to be a Mediterranean airfield, probably in Italy during late 1943 or early 1944"


----------



## Wurger (Apr 27, 2018)




----------



## polo1112 (Apr 29, 2018)

Very interesting, but I'm sorry, the helicopter has not been built by Flettner but by Focke-Achgelis.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 29, 2018)

Cool pics.


----------



## Gnomey (May 1, 2018)

Nice shots!


----------



## Wildr1 (May 2, 2018)

Now some Japanese, KI-48 with two KI-44's behind it.






Two images of KI-61 tony's from the same 19th sentai.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 2, 2018)




----------



## Micdrow (May 2, 2018)

Here is an interesting picture of a crashed captured B-17 the Luftwaffe used to fly around to show there fighter pilots close up on how there advisory looks.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wildr1 (May 20, 2018)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 20, 2018)




----------



## Wildr1 (Jul 2, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 2, 2018)




----------

